# Anybody good at sexing Pumilio?



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

I need help sexing pumilio. What would you look for in a female to help nail down the sex? And if you think you are an expert will you please let me know.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

dmatychuk said:


> I need help sexing pumilio. What would you look for in a female to help nail down the sex? And if you think you are an expert will you please let me know.


no expert Dave, I keep 7 pairs and IME the girls in my groups are round as grapes. Now I do have one yellow rio male that is plump but for the most part my males are leaner, spend more time up on the front limbs in that 'at attention' posture. Obviously they call, esp if you mist them heavily, but not all my male are vocal (specifically the new imports, some are 'non-caller' while other are quite loud)...and kept separate you might not get calling....

so send pics, mist, play other pumilio calls to them , mix them in a viv under 'controled' conditions to see if you can induce a call...

S


----------



## bwood1979 (Apr 27, 2004)

Male









Male

I wouldn't always use their physical appearance as a guide. As you can see, some of my males have a tendency to look like grapes as well. LOL


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

Can you post close up pics of their throats. if it is a male there will be a slit or a line on each side of their throat. Some males may not have this, but if they do it's a guaranteed male.


----------



## 955i (Mar 23, 2006)

Not a rule to live by, but with many of my pummie morphs the males start wandering the vivs during misting while the females remain hidden in the brom axils.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

wow that's a beautiful basti!

i'm interested in a photo of the lines in the throat. i know i have a male and am gonna try to look at their throats when i get a chance.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Some months back there was a similar thread and a pic was posted. The line was very faint but visible. Afraid I'm not up for trying the search feature at the moment, though--sorry!


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

http://dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=15908&highlight=sex+pumilio
SNDF had some bastis for sale about a month ago, one of them had very clear lines and I thought I saved the picture just because of this topic but it turns out I didn't. If someone has the link saved to their Basti photos (they were on some non-db photo site), that pic may still be there.


----------



## Lancejr (Mar 25, 2006)

Dave, use the search tool and type in: pumilio and sexing. I have used that before and came up with numerous great threads on this subject. With respect to the lines on each side of their throat I agree with Paul. If they have it it's a male, however, many of my calling males have no noticeable vertical lines. I'm starting to wonder if maybe they appear with age. I have found that body shape is very inconclusive with pums. I have very slender egg laying females and plump males and vice versa.


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

Thats the only tricky part...if they have the lines, it's a GUARANTEED male. However, if they don't it could be a male or a female, and then you just have to watch their behavior for hours on end and make an educated guess.

I have some pums coming in this week and I will definetly try and get good pics of the lines for you. I would also recomend talking to Dan Craft "reptiledan", he's a member on this site and he has become somewhat of an expert at sexing those lil buggers.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

I guess this is a little off topic, but these pumilo sexing threads always make me wonder about the research papers one reads in which scientists are collecting data from wild individuals and recording their sex in situ. I realize they could also have behavioral clues to go by...but is it just me, or does anyone else wonder how accurate this field sexing can be? 

(To be fair, some do have a "sex uncertain" category...)


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Heres a picure of my one male it's a little blurry but the lines are clearly visable . He's the only one I've seen call so far .


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

Yup, thats a textbook pic, a little blurry, but thats what you're looking for.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

nice photo, you can easily see the lines. are they stretch marks or something? :wink:

i know i have one male, but neither have those marks. they're still young though, about 8 months, so maybe it will develop over time.


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

bwood1979 said:


> Male


Just had to say that this basti is stunning.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

I have also noticed with our pumilio that the males are out and about most of the time. The females on the other hand are usually hiding out. I hardly ever see our female almirante, but she is doing a great job taking care of her tads! So would anyone with a lot more experience than I have venture to say that it is a common trend to see the males out a lot more?? Or is that something that could also vary by morph? It is very spot on with our almirante and chirique, but I still don't know the sexes on our three peach bastis. Again though, two are ALWAYS out and visible. But the third is hardly ever seen. hmmmmm What are the veterans thoughts on this?

-Shelley


----------

